# Best Career Websites for Americans in Spain



## AdmiralSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

What are the best career websites for Americans who want to move to Spain?
My background is in business development, marketing, sales, service, and training for highly technical electronic products.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm sorry, dont know of any websites. I know that there are some American companies on our nearby Technology Park in Málaga. So maybe google that, see what companies are available and send them your CV?

Jo xxx


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

I would suggest monster.es, but I don't think it is specifically tailored to _americans_, per se...


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

AdmiralSmith said:


> What are the best career websites for Americans who want to move to Spain?
> My background is in business development, marketing, sales, service, and training for highly technical electronic products.


I've never heard of such a thing.

We're not all that "desirable" here as employees. It's quite the process to go through to get all the paperwork necessary to legally work, so a job that you may be highly qualified for could go to someone who automatically has permission to work in the EU instead of you. 

Good luck!


----------



## AdmiralSmith (Apr 25, 2010)

*Is it easier if an American firm transfers me to Spain?*

If a US company transfers me to Spain, is the process simplier?




halydia said:


> I've never heard of such a thing.
> 
> We're not all that "desirable" here as employees. It's quite the process to go through to get all the paperwork necessary to legally work, so a job that you may be highly qualified for could go to someone who automatically has permission to work in the EU instead of you.
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AdmiralSmith said:


> If a US company transfers me to Spain, is the process simplier?


Yes! In fact getting an intercompany transfer is possibly the only easy and safe way to do it. But it would cost the company, so you'd have to offer something that would make it worth their while to import to Spain

Jo xxx


----------

